# family guy



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

2 new episodes on bbc3 in a couple of mins for those that like itp


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

giggety giggety, alriiight


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me, I totally forgot!


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

if you saw Louis you would have to put your ***** in a wheelchair


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ajmanby said:


> if you saw Louis you would have to put your ***** in a wheelchair


If i could get passed the talking dog and the murderous infant, then yes i would be down for whatever


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought both were pretty good,Quagmire coming out of the house with his left arm like Popeye:lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ross said:


> I thought both were pretty good,Quagmire coming out of the house with his left arm like Popeye:lol:


Thinking the internet is for geeks. Lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Just a bump to say the new ones are on again tonight,10pm IIRC and its on BBC 3.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

cheers ross was just about to update now I've eaten tea


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

All i can say is....


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Bah i keep forgetting about FG being on BBC3..... and i call myself a fan.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Love Family Guy! But who doesn't?

The word is...


----------



## z1co80 (Mar 7, 2010)

Good programme but isnt as good as south park


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Remember its on tonight on BBC3 at 10 PM tonight:thumb:


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

i have peter griffin in the barbershop quartette singing the you have AIDS song as my ring tone..... i get some funn looks when im stood in a que at the supermarket and i get a phone call LOL


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Lewis-D said:


> i have peter griffin in the barbershop quartette singing the you have AIDS song as my ring tone..... i get some funn looks when im stood in a que at the supermarket and i get a phone call LOL


haha

ive got the old peado man doing the ner ner nerrr nokia tone


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> haha
> 
> ive got the old peado man doing the ner ner nerrr nokia tone
> 
> YouTube- "is that my phone?" Herbert Ringtone (family guy)


LOL i was trying to download the one of him doing the icecream van tune the other week but couldnt find it :lol:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

:thumb:2 new episodes on now


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

What on earth was that last episode about?:lol:


----------

